# Dear Citadel - Sheets with eyeholes ="ghosts" and pillowcase with holes = KKK



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 11, 2015)

You mean none of these guys thought this might be a bad idea?  :wall:

Knowing only what is published in the story, I would expect future military leaders to show better judgement. They lost me after purposefully shaping the tops of the pillow cases to a point.

Citadel confirms suspensions after cadets filmed in white hoods


----------



## Muppet (Dec 11, 2015)

Dumb asses but that area is known for that retarded shit. In high school, I had a friend that had family lived in Charleston. I spent my 10th grade summer there. We met some of the cadets and they were strac. Speaking of the Citadel. Ever see the movie, "Lords Of Discipline"?

M.


----------



## AWP (Dec 11, 2015)

I've worked with a number of Citadel graduates and I respect maybe one or two of them. I'm not impressed with their "product."

Pointed pillowcases aren't "ghosts" you assholes. Considering the Klan started out claiming to be "ghosts" then maybe the dickbags are technically correct.....and are still assholes.


----------



## Brill (Dec 11, 2015)

Are you saying high heel shoes are better?


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 11, 2015)

This was an episode of complete and utter assclownitude.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 11, 2015)

Drum them all out.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> This was an episode of complete and utter assclownitude.



An attempt at "unity" at the lower levels. Let's hope the concept did not get out of Barracks before the show started.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 11, 2015)

With that exhibition of SA...I wouldn't want them in charge of a working party cutting the grass in my yard much less leading anyone in a combat zone.

They are taking slots from perspective leaders while they are playing their clown games.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 11, 2015)

I love the Citadel's products; they supply OCS graduates with endless inside joke material.


----------



## AWP (Dec 12, 2015)

lindy said:


> Are you saying high heel shoes are better?



Maybe an inch or so, possibly two, but my feet just aren't cut for heels. They hurt.


----------



## medicchick (Dec 12, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Maybe an inch or so, possibly two, but my feet just aren't cut for heels. They hurt.


But they make the ass look so good...


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 12, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> An attempt at "unity" at the lower levels. Let's hope the concept did not get out of Barracks before the show started.


Well, apparently it DID get "out of the Barracks" since we're talking about it and looking at pictures of it.


----------

